# First Time Gun Buyer Factoids



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry can't see it to read it. " to small "


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I guess the factoid is that all first time gun buyers are eagle eyed snipers? Because I can't read that even with my glasses.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

This is one of those situations when a link would really come in handy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You should be able to click on the pic and then enlarge. I am able to do that? It basically points to 78% of first time buyers, buying for the reason of self-defense and some other tidbits.


----------

